# Security cameras on metallic poles.



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

How will you keep the power conductors separate from the video conductors?


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

excellent question. so far the plan was to fish a raceway probably sealtite down the pole


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

tweak said:


> excellent question. so far the plan was to fish a raceway probably sealtite down the pole


If you're gonna do that I'd pop a knock out opposite the hand hole and put a LNFC 90 on the inside and screw that into say a bell box, conduit body or coupling on the outside of the pole.


----------



## MF Chunk (Aug 25, 2011)

Its easy to wirefeed weld your grc coupling to the pole. You could tap power off the pole lights to a transformer stepped down to a 20a recpt for the welder. Hopefully the pole is on a pcell. If not, override the site lighting timer.


----------



## koontzzy (Aug 28, 2011)

Just use shielded cable with the cat5 and power and you'll be fine


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Anything you do to prevent people from disabling the security camera is more than enough imho.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

koontzzy said:


> Just use shielded cable with the cat5 and power and you'll be fine


 

:no::no:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Working on a similar project for a facility,and just pulling cables as per specs by ADT.they gave us the cable # they need and me and another elect pull them.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

koontzzy said:


> Just use shielded cable with the cat5 and power and you'll be fine





mcclary's electrical said:


> :no::no:





bobelectric said:


> Working on a similar project for a facility,and just pulling cables as per specs by ADT.they gave us the cable # they need and me and another elect pull them.


725.136 requires that Class 2&3 circuits not be installed in the same raceway with power and lighting conductors. So in a light pole where the pole is being used as a raceway you can install security camera cables in the same pole with power wires.

Chris


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

raider1 said:


> 725.136 requires that Class 2&3 circuits *not be* installed in the same raceway with power and lighting conductors. So in a light pole where the pole is being used as a raceway *you can* install security camera cables in the same pole with power wires.
> 
> Chris


I read this (3) times.. can you or can't you.. :blink::laughing:

What class are camera conductors?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I read this (3) times.. can you or can't you.. :blink::laughing:


Chris is trying to mess with us. :jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Chris is trying to mess with us. :jester:


Well.. it worked.. :laughing:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Chris is trying to mess with us. :jester:





B4T said:


> I read this (3) times.. can you or can't you.. :blink::laughing:
> 
> What class are camera conductors?





B4T said:


> Well.. it worked.. :laughing:


My bad, I left off the "'t" in my original post.:laughing:

This is what I meant to say,

"725.136 requires that Class 2&3 circuits not be installed in the same raceway with power and lighting conductors. So in a light pole where the pole is being used as a raceway you *can't* install security camera cables in the same pole with power wires."

Chris


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, finally finished the job. Had the directional boring guys came out and did a real good job. Ended up spotting a box and running a rigid stub up into the pole, with a coupling then went into a sealtite fitting. Fished sealtite up the pole to the camera. Worked pretty well. Going to finish punching down the head end tomorrow.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Just saw this on my way to Penn state and I'm pretty sure this is not the proper way to do this :whistling:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

raider1 said:


> 725.136 requires that Class 2&3 circuits not be installed in the same raceway with power and lighting conductors. So in a light pole where the pole is being used as a raceway you can install security camera cables in the same pole with power wires.
> 
> Chris






B4T said:


> I read this (3) times.. can you or can't you.. :blink::laughing:
> 
> What class are camera conductors?





BBQ said:


> Chris is trying to mess with us. :jester:





B4T said:


> Well.. it worked.. :laughing:





raider1 said:


> My bad, I left off the "'t" in my original post.:laughing:
> 
> This is what I meant to say,
> 
> ...


 Good stuff...:laughing:


----------

